# Just Wonderin' . . . .



## redlevel (Nov 12, 2012)

Southern Baptists have prepared more than one-half million meals for distribution in the areas hit by the storm in the last two weeks.  These meals are going to people regardless of their faith or lack thereof, their sexual preference, their race, or their political affiliations.  SBDR clean-up, chainsaw, and "mud-out" crews are on the job every day.  Shower and laundry facilities are provided by Southern Baptist Disaster Relief teams for utility workers and others working on relief efforts.   The SBDR teams will be there as long as they are needed, funded by Southern Baptist Churches all over the country, but especially the Southeastern US.  
http://www.namb.net/namb1cbdr1col.aspx?id=8590123618

I'm just wondering, how many meals have been prepared by the Southern Atheist Disaster Relief teams?


----------



## centerpin fan (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## JFS (Nov 12, 2012)

Why should a charity have any religious affiliation?  I don't feel a need to push an agenda or seek attention, just help people, so simply secular charities are enough for me.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 12, 2012)

JFS said:


> Why should a charity have any religious affiliation?  I don't feel a need to push an agenda or seek attention, just help people, so simply secular charities are enough for me.


----------



## vowell462 (Nov 12, 2012)

Perzackly what Jfs said.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 12, 2012)

We sent aid.  

It didn't have a patch or seal or an organization name or a pamphlet attached to it.

That's all I have to say about that.....


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 12, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> We sent aid.
> 
> It didn't have a patch or seal or an organization name or a pamphlet attached to it.That's all I have to say about that.....



ACtually, you were exercising a Biblical principle in doing so.....

Mathew 6:3


> 3 But when you give to the needy, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, 4 so that your giving may be in secret.


----------



## redlevel (Nov 12, 2012)

JFS said:


> Why should a charity have any religious affiliation?  I don't feel a need to push an agenda or seek attention, just help people, so simply secular charities are enough for me.



What agenda? What attention?  The only agenda is providing relief to suffering people, whether they are in Haiti or New Jersey.  All unpaid volunteers, funded by donations from hundreds of Baptist Churches.   

Gimme a break.  Secular charities?

What are the two largest providers of emergency rations and services in the event of a disaster in the US?   Two Evangelical Christian organizations, The Savation Army and Southern Baptist Disaster Relief.  And why do you think it is called The Red *CROSS*?

You name me a secular agency that is as efficient in using its donations, or anywhere near approaches the dollar value of relief provided as does either SA or SBDR.  I'll give you a hint . . . there ain't one.  _SBDR is one of the three largest mobilizers of trained disaster relief volunteers in the United States, along with the American Red Cross and The Salvation Army._
http://www.namb.net/nambblog1.aspx?id=8590123555&blogid=8589939695

If you are an atheist, and you want your charitable dollars to be used efficiently, and for the purposes you intend (if those purposes include relieving suffering) then you couldn't do any better than contributing to one of these two organizations.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 12, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> ACtually, you were exercising a Biblical principle in doing so.....
> 
> Mathew 6:3



I'm glad god agrees with me...


----------



## redlevel (Nov 12, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> ACtually, you were exercising a Biblical principle in doing so.....
> 
> Mathew 6:3



Actually, that is an excellent instruction to an individual Christian.  

Do you remember what Christ told his disciples to do for the hungry multitude?

Matthew 14:13
"But Jesus said unto them, They need not depart; give ye them to eat."


Nothing secret about that, was there?

And really, are y'all excoriating Southern Baptists for feeding half a million hungry people?


----------



## redlevel (Nov 12, 2012)

redlevel said:


> I'm just wondering, how many meals have been prepared by the Southern Atheist Disaster Relief teams?



No one has answered this question yet.  How many?  
The real question is, who is doing something in an organized, coordinated way to relieve suffering and feed people up there?

Is there an atheist group that has taken this on?   I don't doubt that there are plenty of atheists who give to charity, but when has a group of atheists gotten together to do something like this.

I'll tell you what, when I am hungry, sick, homeless, and suffering, I'll take my chances with Evangelical Christians rather than Godless atheists every time.


----------



## JFS (Nov 12, 2012)

redlevel said:


> And why do you think it is called The Red *CROSS*?



Where exactly are they promoting Christianity?  Claiming ot be a christian group?  http://www.redcross.org/

But you totally wiffed on your response.  No one is criticising the religious groups for doing what they do, more power to them for helping.  Some of my United Way money gets earmarked for some church programs downtown, and I have been on mission trips (I just focus on the construction and avoid the indoctrination).

But there isn't a need for an atheist charity, it's much easier to just to participate in a secular one.



> Is there an atheist group that has taken this on?   I don't doubt that there are plenty of atheists who give to charity, but when has a group of atheists gotten together to do something like this.



I don't know of any atheist groups doing anything about darn near anything, it's not an organizing principle when there are secular alternatives.   Bill Gates may be an atheist and the biggest philanthropist in the world.  His foundation doesn't need to be an "atheist" foundation, it's just not religious.


----------



## hunter rich (Nov 12, 2012)

redlevel said:


> What agenda? What attention?  The only agenda is providing relief to suffering people, whether they are in Haiti or New Jersey.  All unpaid volunteers, funded by donations from hundreds of Baptist Churches.
> 
> Gimme a break.  Secular charities?
> 
> ...




It was formed by reversing the colours of the Swiss flag...in respect to Henry Dunant, a Swiss citizen.  It has nothing to do with christians or the christian symbol.


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 12, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I'm glad god agrees with me...


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 12, 2012)

Muslims are helping. Not exactly Atheist but God said "you are either with me or against me." What i'm getting at is if they believe in a different God than you/me then they might be worse than Atheist.

http://www.onislam.net/english/news/americas/459800-muslims-race-to-help-storm-hit-americans.html


----------



## redlevel (Nov 12, 2012)

hunter rich said:


> It was formed by reversing the colours of the Swiss flag...in respect to Henry Dunant, a Swiss citizen.  It has nothing to do with christians or the christian symbol.



And the crescent on the "Red Crescent" emblem of the Middle-Eastern affiliates has nothing to do with Islam.

I guess that is why Muslim immigrants to Switzerland are lobbying to have the cross removed from the Swiss flag, because it isn't a Christian symbol. 

I know that the Red Cross isn't a Christian organization, but to deny the symbolism of the cross is disingenuous.   I am not at all a fan of the Red Cross, by the way.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 12, 2012)

Southern Baptist are one of the leaders in disaster relief. It would be interesting how they stack up in world charities. I commend them and all the others for their efforts. 
I also commend every individual who helps and is a member of these teams. They make a great sacrifice. Money is important but so is manpower.


----------



## Four (Nov 13, 2012)

I think a better question is... would they have been as charitable if it wasn't for Christianity?

Meaning, are they good only because of god?


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 13, 2012)

To be fair, atheists aren't organized like the Baptists or other religious groups.  Atheism is not a belief system, it is the lack of a belief system.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2012)

Four said:


> I think a better question is... would they have been as charitable if it wasn't for Christianity?
> 
> Meaning, are they good only because of god?



As long as the positive things they do aren't off set by the negative I call it a plus.  



SGADawg said:


> To be fair, atheists aren't organized like the Baptists or other religious groups.  Atheism is not a belief system, it is the lack of a belief system.




to fairness.


----------



## Four (Nov 13, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> As long as the positive things they do aren't off set by the negative I call it a plus.



Yea.. but i prefer things done for the right reasons, not under duress.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2012)

Four said:


> Yea.. but i prefer things done for the right reasons, not under duress.



I do too but sometimes you have to 'pick your battles'.  I'm glad some of those convicts get religion in jail and come out scared o' da Debbil.  Whatever keeps them out of my shed.


----------



## Four (Nov 13, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> I do too but sometimes you have to 'pick your battles'.  I'm glad some of those convicts get religion in jail and come out scared o' da Debbil.  Whatever keeps them out of my shed.



Yea.. lol i normally wouldn't even bring it up in a situation like this.. but its about the only thing i can complain about in this situation


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 13, 2012)

Four said:


> Yea.. lol i normally wouldn't even bring it up in a situation like this.. but its about the only thing i can complain about in this situation



It's our sworn duty to complain.


----------



## ted_BSR (Nov 16, 2012)

Four said:


> Yea.. but i prefer things done for the right reasons, not under duress.



Is charity the wrong reason, or are you afraid THEY will FORCE you to believe?

Get over yourselves (athiests), we (religious folks) know you think we are stupid, but we really don't care what you think.


----------



## Four (Nov 20, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Is charity the wrong reason, or are you afraid THEY will FORCE you to believe?



The wrong reason is to do it because you fear the sky king will punish you / reward you. Not to say that the results are bad... Like i mentioned before i was just being nit picky because i couldn't think of anything else to add to the conversation.  

I'm certainly not worried anyone will force me to believe.. I've rejected the myths already.



ted_BSR said:


> Get over yourselves (athiests), we (religious folks) know you think we are stupid, but we really don't care what you think.



Hey.. i'm awesome, and refuse to get over myself. 

Of Neener Neener


----------

